# youngish, wtt ers ???



## lucy_smith

heya :) 
jus wondering if there are any other young one's wtt ? 
and am being a bit nosey to see why ur waiting and if ur in uni or work etc?? 
lol 

just hopeing there are some people out there like me :)


----------



## asdjkl12345

I'm 22 in my last year at uni! I have one other friend that is as impatient as me. At least we know we are reasonable because we are waiting. I know that I probably won't actually start to try until I'm 26 ish but I still think about it all the time :wacko:
I've also found that during the time between ovulation and my period I am waaay worse regardless of whether or not pregnancy is even possible that month. So I think it has to be at least partially hormonal.


----------



## lucy_smith

:) 

im 20 :) bf in 21 , how old is ur bf ? and do u mind me asking how long have u been together ? 
exactly ! we are being responsible and waiting until everything is organised lol 
Ive not been to uni, but i am training to be a pharmacy technician at the moment. will finish next octoberish time :) can not wait 
its good that you have a friend who you can talk to about it :)


----------



## asdjkl12345

haha no problem, I know it can be so hard sometimes... especially if you have friends that plan on waiting until they're in their 30s and think you are crazy. My boyfriend is 25 but is still getting his degree (looong story haha) and we have been together for a little over 3 years now. I graduate in June (yay!) and he graduates a year after I do. You have a practical degree, which is awesome, whereas I am getting an arts degree so I have no idea what I'm going to be doing with my life job-wise. How long have you and your boyfriend been together?


----------



## comotion89

don't know If I class as youngish anymore lol I'm 23 DF is 25 were WTT till we're financially stable and married which will be in 3 years time I'll be an ok age 26 so not too old not too young for me :D can't wait


----------



## MoldyVoldy

What constitutes as young? Lol...

I'm turning 25 this July (omfg). DH and I have a son who is turning 3 this year. We are WTT for #2 for DH to finish his schooling as well (LONG STORY as well lmao)


----------



## MoldyVoldy

And if you say 25 isn't young I will be so upset. Hahahaha i'm already thinking like "omg i'm mid twenties....ahhhhhhh!!" Lol


----------



## babyfever91

Me! I'm 20, h2b is nearly 23. We're waiting because we're getting married in November thisyear, then we want one last holiday (that we're anticipating to be our last for a while!) then we're going to TTC possible may/june next year! Neither of us went to Uni (didn't fancy it and couldn't choose a course I wanted to do!) we both work full time, but h2b's got a better job than me (i.e. pays more!) so I'm planning on having a couple of years off after having a baby to be a mum :)


----------



## asdjkl12345

MoldyVoldy said:


> What constitutes as young? Lol...
> 
> I'm turning 25 this July (omfg). DH and I have a son who is turning 3 this year. We are WTT for #2 for DH to finish his schooling as well (LONG STORY as well lmao)

25 is still young!


----------



## pianogirl

That sounds great babyfever, I probably will keep working when I have kids but I wish I could be a stay at home mom. :) I am 23 and my OH is 26. We're going to start trying in August after our trip to Haiti in July. So I'll be 24 by the time #1 is born. I don't think that's too young at all, but I'm nervous that some people will think I'm too young to have kids. My SIL (my husband's sister) was 30 before she had her first (her two girls are SO CUTE!), but I know it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks. :)


----------



## Chai_w

I'm 20 and Hubby is 19 will be 20 in july. we are waiting for school to be done and have better jobs, he is just starting a new job within the next month and i've been at my job for over 2 years. though OH has said that if he makes 1500 a week we can start trying regardless:haha:

and omg moldyvoldy i love your display picture!


----------



## tuesday_

I'm 19 (20 in 5 months) and just waiting on OH to give the okay.


----------



## Elpis_x

I'm 20 and my OH is 21. I'm waiting because I haven't actually had a serious conversation about the matter with my OH :haha: Also because there's a couple of things I definitely want to do before TTC (buying a house and having a big holiday).


----------



## shouse

I'm 22 and my hubby is 24, his 8 year old daughter was born when he was 16, his 6 year old son was born when he was 18 and we had our son at 18 and 20 respectively. We're waiting to buy our first house, a new truck and our youngest to go to kindergarten before we TTC.


----------



## LockandKey

I am 23, DH is 24, and we have an almost 11 month old so DH and I will be waiting for #2. We have a few goals to meet first. We want to buy a house first, that will hopefully be done this summer, we want to finish paying off the car loan, I want to do a few home improvements on our new place, and I want DD to be fully potty trained first before we start TTC again


----------



## mickella

Yay I'm so glad I'm not the only one!

I'm 20, and the OH is 21. Both of our birthdays are in July, and we're *hopefully* going to go from preventing, to NTNP after our birthdays, so 21 and 22 :) We've been together a year and a half, which isn't the longest time but we are in a very committed relationship. We are starting a business together, live together, etc. Pretty much just waiting on more money so we can have a ridiculous wedding :)

I'm wanting to wait til after our birthday because if I got pregnant this cycle or the next, I'd just be in a most likely miserable stage of pregnancy, plus it's the big 2-1 for me, so I'd like to be able to get drunk legally at least once before we get pregnant haha. I think he realizes I want to have babies very soon, however I don't know if he realizes I'm wanting to stop preventing starting in July (though not necessarily trying). Shouldn't be a problem as the only thing we want before we try is to be financially stable, and we are in the process of opening our own tattoo shop so that should be happening very soon.

Very excited for everyone and am so down for new facebook friends :)


----------



## Holy p

Hi


----------



## Holy p

I'm 23 oh is also 23 n we're both working n own our lovely house n pup! 
Sounds great on paper but we're wtt til next yr so we can have a nice holiday! Part of me wants to start ttc this summer but know I would wait! Very difficult though...hopefully find a few buddies on here to share th wait with...xx


----------



## Charlie91

Hello ladies. Me and OH are both 20, although will both turn 21 this year. We've been together just over 3 years and own a house and we both drive (which is a bonus for us). We're currently WTT as, although we would both love to have a LO, we've agreed that we're going to get married first and try for a honeymoon baby! It's never bothered us about our age and being 'too young' as we both have always seen ourselves as young parents. We don't know how long we'll be waiting for as it all depends when we do get married!! Will be lovely to speak and connect with other ladies in a similar situation :flower: xxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Both me and OH are 22, we only finished uni September last year and are WTT to make sure we've done everything on our list to do before we have a LO. Nearly there!! :D


----------



## lucy_smith

It's nice to see I'm not the only young one !! U guys all seem to have an idea of when ur gunna start trying, wish I did lol bf just says he itsnt ready, and when the time is right ! Lol :( just wish he could give me an idea , seen as u are similar ages did u need to persuade ur bf to talk about when? Did any of u find it difficult and him turn around and say we are only young stop worrying ? Lol we have been going out for 5 years and lived together 17 months , he knows I want to be married first and have a house but he said he we will when the time is right lol


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

DH and I have been together for almost 5 years, and married for 2 years. We own our house and car. I finish college in 8 days!!!!!! and then will *hopefully* get a job at a preschool across the street that I have wanted to work at since I was 12. Hubby also works full time making decent money. I am 20 and he is almost 27. He knows I want babies ASAP, he says "he isn't ready yet" and "when we have more money"....so I'm hoping that he will be set to go when I get a job at the preschool (which is really good money).


----------



## comotion89

god u ladies make me feel old lol some of u will be conceiving at my current age 23 ad less and I'll be 26,27 lol


----------



## Snuffles

Well I'm 18 and OH is 19 so I guess we're the babies of the group:blush:

We're waiting to try for obvious financial reasons and I'm okay with that(somewhat):haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello everyone! I'm 23 and DH is 24, we've been together for 6.5 years and have been married for about 9 months. We're waiting until this summer to try. DH will be finished with fire academy this summer, so he'll be looking for a new job and will be better off financially! :flower: Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Girly922

lucy_smith said:


> It's nice to see I'm not the only young one !! U guys all seem to have an idea of when ur gunna start trying, wish I did lol bf just says he itsnt ready, and when the time is right ! Lol :( just wish he could give me an idea , seen as u are similar ages did u need to persuade ur bf to talk about when? Did any of u find it difficult and him turn around and say we are only young stop worrying ? Lol we have been going out for 5 years and lived together 17 months , he knows I want to be married first and have a house but he said he we will when the time is right lol

It's been quite easy for me, my OH is just as broody as me if not more sometimes. We've talked it through and know what we need to do before NTNP which is why our date is still 5 months away (ish). Sometimes I think if it was up to him we'd have one now, and other times he seems quite anxious about the whole subject (will he be a good dad etc). :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm 22 and will be TTC this summer. Our only reason left for waiting is to make sure we're still financially secure in our new home.


----------



## mickella

Good luck everyone! We're moving into a new home any day now, we've been waiting to hear the word that we need to start packing! Unfortunately, it's a 1 bedroom (and we're leaving a 2 bedroom) however I own the house and it's a duplex, and the downstairs has two bedrooms. Maybe we can just knock out a wall or two and make it one big 3 bedroom house :)

He just announced to me last night that he's quitting smoking after this last pack that he bought so he can save money. I know he's got babies on the brain though. I'm so excited he took that step!!


----------



## mickella

As we're all in the same age group, is anyone else as into body modifications as I am? 5 piercings, 5 tattoos over here!


----------



## Amazeballs

I'm 24 and OH is 28, If all goes to plan we are going to start trying towards the end of July or beginning of August.


----------



## Snuffles

mickella said:


> As we're all in the same age group, is anyone else as into body modifications as I am? 5 piercings, 5 tattoos over here!

Hi Mickella, we actually have a thread started about piercings and tattoos. Here it is if you're interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/970645-piercings-tattoos-anyone.html


----------



## mickella

Snuffles said:


> mickella said:
> 
> 
> As we're all in the same age group, is anyone else as into body modifications as I am? 5 piercings, 5 tattoos over here!
> 
> Hi Mickella, we actually have a thread started about piercings and tattoos. Here it is if you're interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/970645-piercings-tattoos-anyone.htmlClick to expand...

thanks, i saw that! i just find it's easily to get lost in huge threads and was just asking in our little thread. i understand if we don't want to cross threads or whatever though. thank you!


----------



## comotion89

god I wana get married sooner I wana be a youngish bride lol


----------



## x Zaly x

Heyy im Zaly, Im 20, hubby is going to be 23 in may. We have a daughter who is nearly two and are waiting because i have abnormal cells that still haven't settled down yet. x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mickella said:


> Good luck everyone! We're moving into a new home any day now, we've been waiting to hear the word that we need to start packing! Unfortunately, it's a 1 bedroom (and we're leaving a 2 bedroom) however I own the house and it's a duplex, and the downstairs has two bedrooms. Maybe we can just knock out a wall or two and make it one big 3 bedroom house :)
> 
> He just announced to me last night that he's quitting smoking after this last pack that he bought so he can save money. I know he's got babies on the brain though. I'm so excited he took that step!!

How exciting! That's nice you own it, hopefully you can knock some walls down and it'll be good :thumbup:
And that's really really exciting that he's quitting smoking! That has all sorts of perks!


----------



## Girly922

comotion89 said:


> god I wana get married sooner I wana be a youngish bride lol

I know the feeling of wanting to be a young bride. I'm hoping he'll ask soon, he's been hinting at it for 2 years now!! I'm starting to get irritated waiting. :haha: 

Would love to have a LO at the wedding though.


----------



## youngone

hi :) I'm turning 20 soon and oh is 21. we are financially stable but are WTT because

-next year we graduate from uni
-2014 we are buying a house
-then that year we want to go on a big trip overseas

i also want a puppy first :D but main thing is i reallllly want to travel more. I'm getting more patient with time, and getting goals is really helping a lot :)


----------



## lucy_smith

Girly992, the waiting game is rubbish isn't it ??? Lol
When I was 17 my bf asked me if he asked me to marry him on my 18th birthday would I say yes. I'm now 20 and I'm still waiting !!! Lol I just want to be a young mum so much as my mum was young (21) 
Just wish he was ready. He seemed to like the idea a few years ago and now he seems to be taking steps back :/


----------



## lucy_smith

aa few of you mentioned puppys! 
We got ours last month and live him to bits !! :)


----------



## Holy p

hi mikella - i have 5 tattoos and 4 piercings but not worrying about any of them...got them in easy to hide places :) i also got them knowing that one day my body would stretch etc due to babies so i'm comfortable that i may need to get them touched up or whatever. if you wanna talk about anything though just holla :flower:

Hi Lucy_smith - my oh always said no to babies n marriage...now he's just saying no to marriage! (sees it as a way to get into debt not as a celebration wtf!?!?!) we've been together over 2 yrs n experienced an unexpected pregnancy & miscarriage VERY early on n i've been uncharacteristically broody ever since!! pretty sure he thinks i'm insane lol we're wtt till next yr mostly because we want a nice holiday together before LO comes along but it's so hard not to start trying this summer instead (who needs a nice holiday anyway) lol :shrug:

hope this helps you both xxx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Chai_w said:


> I'm 20 and Hubby is 19 will be 20 in july. we are waiting for school to be done and have better jobs, he is just starting a new job within the next month and i've been at my job for over 2 years. though OH has said that if he makes 1500 a week we can start trying regardless:haha:
> 
> and omg moldyvoldy i love your display picture!

 haha why thank you ;)


----------



## Charlie91

I'm also awaiting a proposal after countless hints!!! We've been together a few years and have been living together in our own house for a year!!! What is it with men, I always joke with my OH that he has stiff knees so can't get down on one of them!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## littlemissl

Hi ladies I'm a littlen, only 19 OH 21 been together 4 years and 1 day today :) I'm at uni and OH is doing management training in hospitality. We lost our surprise baby last year, we're waiting until we have both have full time, well paid jobs (I've got 4 years of uni left: doing forensics then teacher training) and we want to have our own home and money saved by the time we start trying! 
Feels so far away!! Still got lots of travelling we want to do though, and couply things.
P.S can't wait for a lovely sparkly ring in a few years time :)


----------



## Snuffles

mickella said:


> Snuffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mickella said:
> 
> 
> As we're all in the same age group, is anyone else as into body modifications as I am? 5 piercings, 5 tattoos over here!
> 
> Hi Mickella, we actually have a thread started about piercings and tattoos. Here it is if you're interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/970645-piercings-tattoos-anyone.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> thanks, i saw that! i just find it's easily to get lost in huge threads and was just asking in our little thread. i understand if we don't want to cross threads or whatever though. thank you!Click to expand...

I didn't mean to come off as rude and I hope you think I wasn't. I was just unsure if you had come across the thread I had created already or not. My apologies lol. I understand it can be easy to get lost in huge threads, but I check that thread almost everyday and reply to it when I can. So I would love for you to post your tattoos and piercings(if appropriate lol) in the thread if you would like:flower:


----------



## Bittersweet

I'm 19. No oh as I split with someone 18months ago. Date someone over the summer but didn't work out.
Me and ex oh were TTC but split up after my miscarriage. 

Hi :) x


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi everyone. :) I'm Terah, I'm 20 and my DH is 22. I turn 21 next month and he turns 23 in September. My DH and I are waiting to try for a few months after we lost our 3 month old daughter. My DH works full-time at a foundry near our house and I'm a stay at home mommy to my 4 year old son and 2 1/2 year old daughter.


----------



## x Zaly x

aidensxmomma said:


> Hi everyone. :) I'm Terah, I'm 20 and my DH is 22. I turn 21 next month and he turns 23 in September. My DH and I are waiting to try for a few months after we lost our 3 month old daughter. My DH works full-time at a foundry near our house and I'm a stay at home mommy to my 4 year old son and 2 1/2 year old daughter.

so sorry for your loss :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aidensxmomma said:


> Hi everyone. :) I'm Terah, I'm 20 and my DH is 22. I turn 21 next month and he turns 23 in September. My DH and I are waiting to try for a few months after we lost our 3 month old daughter. My DH works full-time at a foundry near our house and I'm a stay at home mommy to my 4 year old son and 2 1/2 year old daughter.

Hello and welcome! 
So sorry about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## jwsw0623

Hello, I am 21 (22in Nov) and DH is 21 also ( 22 next month). Weve been together for 6 years but have been married for almost 11 months. I am a full time student and hopefully will graduate May 2013 which is when we can officially TTC!! We will probably try to wait a couple months afterward because we will be moving and getting jobs secured etc. Throwing ttc in the mix might be overwhelming so July 2013 is lookin pretty good right now. Although if baby fever kicks in like it is now I dont know if I'll be able to wait those extra months lol. This will be our first and I am super excited!!! My mom already bought two newborn outfits for a boy and a girl! She says shes glad im waiting and can wait for grandkids but she might be just as excited as I am on the inside lol DH on the otherhand is still warming up to the idea of little ones but ill catch him looking at kids running around in the store or in the mall and taking sidelong glances at the baby clothes in walmart lol then he'll say something jokingly like "Ya know I guess Im gunna need a son to carry on my legacy" or "Im gunna teach my kid to work on cars too" (cars are his hobby). This is all coming from the guy who said "i never want kids" when we first met. 

Sorry for the long post. im just excited to know there are other young moms to be out there!!


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm actually q little shocked that there are so many around my ages wtt! :) this has cheered me up a little and made med think I'm not on my own ! Thanks guys for all of the posts !! 

Do u guys find that people say ur too young ?? 
My bf I think changed his kind on being a young parent due to his parents ! :( so gutted. Every time I see them or we go out they always add in the fact that that they are too young tion be grandparents and we are too young!! :( his dad is the same age as my Grandad! Who in 2 weeks is due to be a great grandad!!! 

Don't u wish some people would just keep there nose out ?


----------



## Girly922

We get mixed. His mum can't wait for us to have a LO, his dad's not ready to be a grandad yet. :haha: My dad would prefer us to have kids while we're still young. My nan asks a lot, I think my mum expects it t be years off yet. 

We do get a lot of 'but you're only young' from family friends etc. it doesn't really bother me, I know we have the support from our families and that it's the right decision for us. :D


----------



## Holy p

We don't really know what they'd say...keeping to our selves until it happens! :wacko:
But we got pregnant accidentally when we started dating n sadly i misscarried but when found out we were pregnant my whole family were really happy.n exited but his parents didn't know. 
I just hope that everyone is supportive n happy when we tel them xx


----------



## Girly922

Ours don't know either, we're keeping it to ourselves. This is just comments that have come up over the past couple of years. We went out clubbing with OHs parents for his 21st and his mum told me how much she wants us to have a LO. 

My dads said it for a long while as my sister is an older first time mum and he 'doesn't want me ending up like her'. Bit harsh but there you go. 

Not sure what they'd think if they knew we were planning, don't want to tell anyone until we have our 12 week scan, just got to get pg 1st. :haha:


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I haven't read this whole thread, but I just wanted to say that in my opinion your early to mid twenties are the perfect time to start having children. I felt like an old lady having my DD at 26. Most of my friends from high school were on child number 2, 3 or 4. 

If you are in a committed relationship go for it. You never know what will happen in life, or if your fertility or health will last. I was diagnosed with melanoma this year at 27. I am so overjoyed I had my daughter with my husband when I did because I do not know what the future will hold as far as my health is concerned. I do know that she is the best thing I have ever done and will be loved by my whole family whether or not I'm here. And if god forbid, something does happen to me my husband will have a something wonderful to remember me by.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mine and my DH's families are pretty open to us having more kids and trying to conceive again. They don't really know that we are going to be trying again in September though. I think they want us to wait longer but they won't be mad or anything. My mom and my DH's parents are excited to have grandchildren.


----------



## Charlie91

lucy_smith said:


> I'm actually q little shocked that there are so many around my ages wtt! :) this has cheered me up a little and made med think I'm not on my own ! Thanks guys for all of the posts !!
> 
> Do u guys find that people say ur too young ??
> My bf I think changed his kind on being a young parent due to his parents ! :( so gutted. Every time I see them or we go out they always add in the fact that that they are too young tion be grandparents and we are too young!! :( his dad is the same age as my Grandad! Who in 2 weeks is due to be a great grandad!!!
> 
> Don't u wish some people would just keep there nose out ?

My step mum used to always say to me that she wanted grandchildren and asking when I would be having one, but then my older step brother has a toddler so she's completely changed her tune to me.

My other older step brother (who lives with us) keeps saying to me that I don't want to get married until I'm at least 30 and not have children until mid to late 30's. Not that I'm listening to him!!!

Me and OH are in a stable, loving committed relationship and when we're completely ready, that's when we'll start TTC, not when someone tells us we should!!! :growlmad:

Granted though, when we do get pregnant, I'm sure they'll all be over the moon... We have a house, I'm just finishing my degree and we both work so it's not like we won't be able to support a LO 

xxx


----------



## lovelaughlive

HI Ladies, i am 20 and my OH is 23!we have been together for 5 and a half years and lived together for 4 years! I have mixed feelings tho, one min i REALLy want a baby and the next im not too phased about it! I know OH also wants a baby but says hes not ready and wants to do more before we settle down which i understand but sometimes wish he would just say yes!! hehe! He hasnt proposed yet which i am pretty upset about seeing as tho we have been thru so much but the time will come! I havent studied yet but have got a very good stable job, he has got his own business which is doing well and are renting a house(Here in SA its difficult to buy a house) so renting is fine for now! OH mother keeps telling me to wait until im 26 to have a child and i wana slap her haha and my mom just tells me that a child must not be born out of wed lock!! Not sure when we will start trying but im ready-just gotta wait for my man to decide!

Good Luck to all u ladies


----------



## tanglebirdie

Hi i thought id join in this thread. 

Im currently waiting to TTC #2 . I just gave birth this february 25 the day after my own birthday(24th bday) to my daughter at full term. But sadly she was stillborn. There was no reason for her passing ever found and I had no risk factors for stillbirth. 

We are only waiting because 1 she was fullterm and i need to get my body back and strong to carry another pregnancy but also because we took out private health insurance after being public and feeling let down by the public system. We are planning to start trying again in late june early July! I just hope and hope that one day i bring home a live baby with me. Its heartbreaking having a room full of stuff and a beautiful nursery set up and no baby in it. 

Anyways just wanted to join in the chatter.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I'm 20, and my OH is 19 (20 in the summer). We've tried before but I ended up losing the pregnancy; & before that when we first got together I became pregnant but lost that pregnancy too (both losses were very early days). So, needless to say we're giving it a while to get healthy and stable in life before trying again. We don't live together at the moment either so it makes things in some ways more simple, but in other ways it's harder. We do daydream that one day we'll have a nice home together & enough stability to get married and have a baby; but right now we are just trying to enjoy our lives for what they are and not worry too much about it, which for me is hard sometimes. Luckily right now I am not insanely broody like I used to be (it comes and goes, I still am I just seem to cope better), so it's a bit easier than it was a few months ago.
It's nice to see that a lot of you are of similar ages to me. :) Makes me not feel so dumb about it because when I talk to some people around my age about it they're like 'Why?' haha.

I've told my parents about wanting to try once before (they don't know much about my Baby background lol); honestly they freaked out a bit. I can see their point though, I've realised him & I are not in the best of positions yet, and my dad has this big bee in his bonnet about being in your 30s then going for it. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## thefirstbaby

i'm 20 OH is 22. we had our first son 6 months ago..i want another now, but he wants to wait a bit longer until LO is a few months older.. we are also getting married in June..so possibly will try end of next month.


----------



## thefirstbaby

tanglebirdie said:


> Hi i thought id join in this thread.
> 
> Im currently waiting to TTC #2 . I just gave birth this february 25 the day after my own birthday(24th bday) to my daughter at full term. But sadly she was stillborn. There was no reason for her passing ever found and I had no risk factors for stillbirth.
> 
> We are only waiting because 1 she was fullterm and i need to get my body back and strong to carry another pregnancy but also because we took out private health insurance after being public and feeling let down by the public system. We are planning to start trying again in late june early July! I just hope and hope that one day i bring home a live baby with me. Its heartbreaking having a room full of stuff and a beautiful nursery set up and no baby in it.
> 
> Anyways just wanted to join in the chatter.



i wish you luck!


----------



## MamaByrd

Hey there! First post, and this topic was perfect! My DH & I are 21, both in the military and I'm WTT. He is too, but his hormones aren't driving him crazy like mine are! We've been married since January and our date to TTC is June 2014ish. We'd like to be a little older, and hopefully not in the U.S anymore by then. We also just want some more us time together until we bring in a LO. :baby: I've been SOO broody, it's distracting me with work and I think driving my DH crazy! ](*,) 

My DH is awesome about it though.. he let's me talk about things like names, and my birthing plan, but then gently reminds me that we're not quite ready yet. Except last night he rubbed my tummy and said, "I can't wait until you're pregnant." Nooo! Don't say that because it's too cute! :hugs:

Nice to meet you guys. Baby dust to you all. :dust:


----------



## aidensxmomma

tanglebirdie said:


> Hi i thought id join in this thread.
> 
> Im currently waiting to TTC #2 . I just gave birth this february 25 the day after my own birthday(24th bday) to my daughter at full term. But sadly she was stillborn. There was no reason for her passing ever found and I had no risk factors for stillbirth.
> 
> We are only waiting because 1 she was fullterm and i need to get my body back and strong to carry another pregnancy but also because we took out private health insurance after being public and feeling let down by the public system. We are planning to start trying again in late june early July! I just hope and hope that one day i bring home a live baby with me. Its heartbreaking having a room full of stuff and a beautiful nursery set up and no baby in it.
> 
> Anyways just wanted to join in the chatter.

I just wanted to give you big :hugs:. I also lost my baby girl, but she was 3 1/2 months old. I can understand somewhat with what you mean about having a nursery and everything with no baby. I wish you all the best when you try again hun. I might just see you in the TTC forums, since my DH and I are trying again in September. :)


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi, I'm 21 so youngish lol, my OH is 44 and we are WTT to NTNP #2 in August this year, our LO will be 4 and 1/2 months then so we hope to have 2 under 2. We are waiting because I had to have my rubella vaccination and cannot concieve for another 3 months and that will be time for me to get my strength back and carry on feeding our 1st!! My OH wanted kids but was always cautious and it took 4 years together before we started NTNP our 1st but now we started he don't want to stop!!


----------



## Hanie22

Hi I'm 22, OH just turned 49 we are WTT till May'13 when I'll be 23 & OH 50. We are waiting to have a bit of money saved for :baby: also to get household items that we need to replace :haha: & partly cos it's my oh idea to wait and he won't budge :haha:


----------



## Stacey_89

Im 23 and OH is 28, our daughter is 18months old.
We are thinking of trying next year :)
All depends on work and financial things, so yeh a very good reason to wait.


----------



## CoCoAnd

I am 21 and MCd a few weeks ago.
I wasn't trying to get pregnant, but once I was now it is all I can think about.
We are waiting though until my SO graduates grad school and i've been in a stable job. I graduated uni this year so hopefully that will come soon!


----------



## comotion89

I couldn't imagine being a mum at any age younger than 25, i dont know how you ladies do it whilst still juggling college or UNi etc :D I guess cuz at first I didn't want kids lol and my mum had me at 42 so that was a factor of me wanting to be older , Ideally I want 3/4 between the time im 27-34 I fell pregnant this year but made a lifestyle choice surprisingly my mum who can be quite distant unemotive at times was very supportive lol said she didn't care that I was young it was Moreso my situation even OH mum who had him at 15 wasnt expecting it she thought next 3/4 years ...I do tend to break down now and again guess my way of coping. with the decision I suppose but hey the plan so far is to TTC on our honeymoon we get Married 30/05/15 Venue all booked too yay feels ages away. :(


----------



## lucy_smith

just thought i would ask you ladies how u are managing to hold in the broodyness??

im really struggling today as i baby sat at the weeknd for an 18 month old and a 4 week old :) i want my own sooooo much !! lol 
how are all your plans going ? for getting ready for ttc :D


----------



## Elpis_x

lucy_smith said:


> just thought i would ask you ladies how u are managing to hold in the broodyness??
> 
> im really struggling today as i baby sat at the weeknd for an 18 month old and a 4 week old :) i want my own sooooo much !! lol
> how are all your plans going ? for getting ready for ttc :D

I find it really hard some days. Especially after being around cute kids! Me and my OH just got back from holiday, there were babies everywhere! On the plus side, I think it made him consider having children a bit more seriously :winkwink: My OH doesn't really know how broody I am, so mostly I just plan away in my own head :haha: and come on here to vent it! We're planning on starting trying to do some babysitting soon. I'm not sure if it'll help with my broodiness or make it worse!

I realised today that it's not actually unrealistic to think we could have a mortgage and be in our own house rather than renting by next year. So that's cheered me up :) I like feeling like I'm working towards something and getting a better life set up for our future LO. How is everything going for you?


----------



## aidensxmomma

lucy_smith said:
 

> just thought i would ask you ladies how u are managing to hold in the broodyness??
> 
> im really struggling today as i baby sat at the weeknd for an 18 month old and a 4 week old :) i want my own sooooo much !! lol
> how are all your plans going ? for getting ready for ttc :D

I'm not doing so well holding in the broodyness. :blush: I've been focusing on my kids and when I'm really broody I start looking up names and stuff. Unfortunately, I've picked out the names for my next baby already so now I don't know what to do. :haha: My OH wants me to keep looking, though, since he's not entirely impressed with my name choices, so I guess that's what I'm going to keep doing. :dohh:

Has anyone else picked out any names already? 
My DH and I decided that no matter what, we're going to use Iris for the name for our next baby if we have a girl. We're just not sure if it's going to be for a first or middle name. And for a little boy we've decided on Jackson (or Jaxon) David-James. We might change our minds about the boy name though.


----------



## Girly922

I'm finding it extremely hard right now. Everyone around me is either pg, has a newborn, or is actively TTC. 

I love logging on here to see my ticker at the moment though, watching the days count down. :D 

We have 2 girl names but no boy names yet. No one knows our names either, me being paranoid that someone will use them before we get to.


----------



## shouse

We've got our names picked out..Kylie Ashley for a girl(my sisters name is Ashley) and Hunter Warren Stephen for a boy(my dads name is Stephen and my OH's grandfathers name is Warren)


----------



## luffbug88

Hi all! This is my first post. I'm 23 and Hubs is 24. We are on the right path to all things baby, we're both in school currently and the breakdown is I work FT and school PT while Hubs schools FT and works PT. He graduates in Spring of 14' which is when we're planning on TTC. We are currently right in the middle of acquiring our first home, which is also exciting and scary. We own our own cars, although we'll be done paying mine at the end of 14'the and although we have a smidge of debt we're financially stable. We do want me to drop a little weight at least before we try since we want a healthy LO. We'll be married 3 years in Jan and I've been having a super tough time not wanting to try right this very moment. I've wanted to be a Momma all my life so waiting is hard! I'm currently trusting in God and wisdom to get me through :) I don't feel young, and seeing all of you here makes me feel much better!


----------



## luffbug88

Aidensxmomma - I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. My brother died at 8 days, and that was amazingly trying, I can't imagine how hard it was for you after 3mos. God has her now though, and I'm sure you'll see her again one day <3


----------



## Holy p

we have our names too, although OH isn't too sure about them lol :) girl - Neve Oriana, boy - Jason (or James) William. but there are soooo many beautiful names out there i'm sure i'll find more hehe xx


----------



## Elpis_x

I have my names picked out...for a good few years :haha: I'm really into names, it's something I've been interested in learning about since I was about 14! I'm not sure if OH will ever agree to my names though! I wouldn't announce their name until they're born though :flower:


----------



## lucy_smith

I love the name Jason too ! :) lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

Holy p said:


> we have our names too, although OH isn't too sure about them lol :) girl - Neve Oriana, boy - Jason (or James) William. but there are soooo many beautiful names out there i'm sure i'll find more hehe xx

I love the name Oriana! I think Neve Oriana sounds beautiful.


----------



## Holy p

Thanks aidensxmomma & lucy_smith - Jason is my cousins name and William is in several generations of men in my family. Oriana came from my favourite constellation of stars...orion but i prefer the girl version, plus i have to get 'anne' in there somewhere lol :) Neve has been one of my favourite names since forever...it's because Neve Campbell is one of my favourite actresses also because it's quite rare. 

sorry to ramble on lol just so excited :):):) xx


----------



## libbymarks198

Hi guys! I hope you don't mind that I join your thread. OH and I are both 21 and have been together for 4 years. We have been pregnant twice both lost due to my blood type but hopefully have it all sorted now for when we ttc again. We are just waiting for OH to get a job the recession is bad over here and we had earthquakes that ruined lots of job opportunities so hopefully this year he will find a job then we can try. At the moment he studies and I work full time luckily I earn good money and we can afford a very luxurious life but I want to stop working for 6 months when we have baby.


----------



## youngone

I AM!

:)

My partner is 21 and I am turning 20 soon. 
We finish uni in 2013, then we are buying a house right away. :happydance:

I never wanted a baby until I met him. I don't know about you guys- but I feel like you don't get broody at a certain age or circumstance, you get it when you meet that person who you want to love on another level. 

I need to keep my priorities straight though- I haven't got long to wait in reality- but at the moment it seems like the day will never come. :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## lucy_smith

Hey, do u guys mind me asking what u work as and how much u earn ?
If its private I'm not bothered but I'm just curious to what u earn and what u want to earn for when you ttc :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Can I join? I am 20 and OH is 22. I am going to start trying for #2 as soon as I finish my degree (2014) so that I can have the baby before grad school! My grad program requires a 1-2 year residency before entering the program so ideally timing would be perfect!


----------



## comotion89

lucy_smith said:


> Hey, do u guys mind me asking what u work as and how much u earn ?
> If its private I'm not bothered but I'm just curious to what u earn and what u want to earn for when you ttc :)

erm I make about £2100 a month pre tax lol after left with about 1600 and I'm a nurse OH makes the same so we should be ok for ttc


----------



## Girly922

I make about the same as you comotion89, just waiting for my first increment at the moment. Only 3 months late!! Damn NHS! OH makes less but we're comfortable.


----------



## libbymarks198

i make 3000 new zealand dollars a month after tax and after paying my student loan. I am happy with what i earn, just need OH to get any sort of job so we can use his money as play money... hopefully in the next few months it will happen and we can start :)


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm 23, turning 24 next month, and my husband has just turned 28 (so not really 'young' anymore! lol!). We've been married 2 years, together 5 and a half (6 years on Halloween) and have a daughter, Tanwen, who was born in December. I was wtt for my 1st from 18- 21, then ntnp for a year before I fell pregnant. Now I'm wtt for no. 2 until 1st September. I'm hoping for a boy next time, though I'll be happy as long as I get a healthy baby. and would love a 17/18- 20 month age gap!
We're not rich by any means but we get by and there is enough in what we receive to afford another child. I don't work but my husband does and we do get some benefits (housing, ctc, wtc and child benefit). Hopefully my husband will pass his driving test soon and I want us to have a car before Tanwen's 1! He's also looking for a new job in the area that he's trained in, which, unfortunately, is diving license dependent! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## eager.4.U

Hi ladies, I'm Lili :flower:

I'm 19 almost 20, and OH is 20 :thumbup: I'm currently not working, though I'm trying to find a part-time job for the summer. My OH works fulltime at a Tire Shop and supports us both very well atm. We've been together a year and have been living together for 9 months. 

We're WTT because I was studying Early Childhood Education in College and decided to change what I wanted to do last minute, so now I'm going in Medical Office Administration in September, but I only have to complete one year. We're also WTT because we currently still live at my moms, we wanted to move out together before but my mom was worried that we'd struggle because I was going into College, so she offered him the chance to live at our house :winkwink: We have a tiny bit of debt not that much, but that's something I want to pay off before TTC, and I also want to finish College and get a full time job in my domain! Also want to move out, buy a car etc... I'm thinking by the end of 2013 and beginning of 2014 we'll be able to start TTC :happydance:

Nice to meet you ladies! :flow:


----------



## Holy p

comotion89 said:
 

> lucy_smith said:
> 
> 
> Hey, do u guys mind me asking what u work as and how much u earn ?
> If its private I'm not bothered but I'm just curious to what u earn and what u want to earn for when you ttc :)
> 
> erm I make about £2100 a month pre tax lol after left with about 1600 and I'm a nurse OH makes the same so we should be ok for ttcClick to expand...

i make around 1200 in an admin office job (soon to increase to about 1300) and OH make 1300 upwards (he's a plumber) so we're ok. no idea if it's good or bad if you're planning on ttc or not but :shrug: people always seem to manage don't they?!?! :) 

oh and btw just found out that as well as my OH's sister being 20weeks a woman i work with is 13 weeks :cry: it's actually happening for everyone around me...just not me!! xx


----------



## lucy_smith

I no how u feel holly p . In 1 week I found out a girl I'm friends with, who didn't want to stay with btrack bf is now pregnant! And a girl I used to work with who doesn't work, is 18 and had only been with bf for a few months is too !! 
It make me soo annoyed that I'm not getting it too!! :(


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey i'm 19 and wtt for a few reasons, mainly money! I start my job in june and its only at best 12000 a year before tax and OH is on a lower rate so mainly money keeping us xx
We have been together about 3 and a half years, childhood sweethearts x


----------



## MrsKrueger2B

Hello,
Im 18 and OH is 23, 24 in july we are waiting till after we're married this August so We are shooting for October :)


----------



## CupcakesKate

Hey I'm a WTT'er too!

I'm 21 and my OH is 23 so we're waiting a little while because our daughter is only 4 months old


----------



## daisy8

Me too!! I'm 19 and DF is 20. We've been together for a little over a year and a half, engaged for 6 months :D I am a Nursing student and have 3 more years of college before graduation, and DF just opened a business, which is SO time consuming! I definitely need to finish college before I have a baby, but I wish I could *now!* In the grand scheme of things, three years is truly not that long to wait, but right now it seems like forever!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi :)
Im 23 my partner is 27 and we have a 1 year old son, I had mc too hun, we are currently wtt till November now x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:


----------



## Holy p

thanks lucy_smith - good to know i'm not just mental and seeing it everywhere cos it's what i want lol :) does anyone else daydream at work n find it hard to focus on anything but the day they get to know they are having their little bundle? xx


----------



## Elpis_x

Holy p said:


> thanks lucy_smith - good to know i'm not just mental and seeing it everywhere cos it's what i want lol :) does anyone else daydream at work n find it hard to focus on anything but the day they get to know they are having their little bundle? xx

I tend to find that work is pretty much the only time I don't think about it! I guess because I have to be focused on other stuff. The rest of the time is a whole other issue :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Elpis_x said:


> I tend to find that work is pretty much the only time I don't think about it! I guess because I have to be focused on other stuff. The rest of the time is a whole other issue :haha:

I have the same problem. While I'm at work I tend to be okay. Except when people ask when we will be trying, the girls are aware I want a LO in the not to distant future, but not when. But I'm fairly distracted at work as its so busy all the time. The moment I get home however, its a different story and I end up straight on here trying to vent some of my broodyness. :D


----------



## Holy p

wow - i used to be busy all the time but if i get even 30 mins i'm on here like babybabybaby lol i know i need to wait but i have never wanted anything as much as i want a baby with my OH. i'm interested in all things pregnancy n baby...even watch programs on tv n look up stuff on the internet so when it's our turn i will be prepared. 

it's becoming a little bit of an obsession so think i need a new hobby lol does help to have you all to talk to though! xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Holy p said:


> wow - i used to be busy all the time but if i get even 30 mins i'm on here like babybabybaby lol i know i need to wait but i have never wanted anything as much as i want a baby with my OH. i'm interested in all things pregnancy n baby...even watch programs on tv n look up stuff on the internet so when it's our turn i will be prepared.
> 
> it's becoming a little bit of an obsession so think i need a new hobby lol does help to have you all to talk to though! xx

I'm right there with you! It's all I can think about, and all I want to look at in the stores haha :haha: I REALLY need a hoby too! I also look all kinds of stuff up and watch programs!


----------



## LilMiss_91

Hi! I'm a a young WTT-er! I'll be 21 this October :)


----------



## staralfur

Not sure if I'm allowed to call myself young, I'm 23. I just had my first and we're already planning on trying for our second next year. Most of my friends my age aren't even thinking about their first, let alone their second, so I feel a little crazy. :haha:


----------



## TTCnov2012

Me and hub are 26! Looking to ttc in November 2012!


----------



## shantay

Hello! :flower:
I'm turning 20 this year and OH is 20. We have been together for 3 years and are currently waiting to try until I finishing nursing! Which will probably be 2 years from now. Seems like forever but i'm trying to stay positive and enjoy time with OH before a baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Holy p

i'm 23 n still feel 'young' lol OH is only 3 months older than me n is actually more like a 5 year old sometimes!!! 
Staralfur - can't believe your already planning no. 2!! ya so lucky!! i know what ya mean tho...only one of our friends (well two cos they're a couple) are thinking about kids all the others are like 'not for 10yrs!!!!' don't think i could last longer than the next 8 months...it's already proving difficult! lol xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm 19, OH is 21 and LO is 7 and half months. We were planning on TTC mid 2013, once current LO is "easier to look after" and won't need as much attention [as harsh as that sounds]. She's extremely time consuming at the minute. I'm starting to think waiting on a couple more years.

We have a boys name picked out ready, and still deciding a girls. We won't be announcing until birth this time.


----------



## counting

I guess I sort of fall into this category?I'm 23, Hubby is 22. I'll be 24 when we start trying, and I hope to have a baby before my 25th. I always wanted to have a baby fairly young and I always thought that 24 would be the perfect age-young enough to have energy and health, old enough to be out of school and have a career. It was also extremely important to me to be under 30 when I have my kids, I also want my parents to be young enough to enjoy their grandchild and our grandparents to be alive and healthy enough to meet our child.

Plus, since if we EVER have a second child(not likely) I'd like them spaced at least 5 years apart so I still wanted to be no older than 30 if we have a second.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Holy p said:


> i'm 23 n still feel 'young' lol OH is only 3 months older than me n is actually more like a 5 year old sometimes!!!
> Staralfur - can't believe your already planning no. 2!! ya so lucky!! i know what ya mean tho...only one of our friends (well two cos they're a couple) are thinking about kids all the others are like 'not for 10yrs!!!!' don't think i could last longer than the next 8 months...it's already proving difficult! lol xx

A few of my friends have children, but other then that, we are the only two out of our group that are married, and talking about having children- I don't even think any of our friends are anywhere close to that :haha:


----------



## luciforms

I probably have posted in this thread already but I'm 19, 20 in exactly 3 months! and OH is 23 :) Tryna convince him to TTC or at least NTNP in the next year isn't going so well but we'll see ;P


----------



## Hvk

Im 22, we have been ttc since then end of my first year in uni. No reason to not do both if you can handle it right ? Luckily i am on a self directed course :) (interactive arts) it took us a year after a shock MC to concieve an we lost it 2 weeks ago. Now waiting to try because i want to get over cigs once and for all.


----------



## TaylorAnn

Me! I'm 20, turning 21 soon. OH is 23, turning 24 soon. We have been together for 5 1/2 years. We have rented our own place for nearly 3 years. We plan to be engaged by the end of this year. We have a loving stable relationship and both cant wait to have a baby with each other. There are a few things holding us back though
-	Although we own our car, furniture and everything out right and are doing fairly well renting, we want to get a few small debts out of the way first (his debts, not mine lol. I am so against borrowing money, credit cards, loans etc. I would rather go without)
-	I really want to own a house first and be able to renovate and decorate it. I really want to be able to bring my little one home to our beautiful family home.
-	I want to get better at cleaning and organising. It sounds so petty, but we are so bad at keeping tidy and I can just not imagine bringing home a baby to that and then everything building up.
And some other things to, like most of the time I crave a baby so bad and know more than anything that this is what I want. Im not one to party. I actually knit, sew and crochet and am starting to seriously think about making childrens clothing and selling them. Thats how much of a NOT normal 20 year old I am haha. But then every now and then (think maybe three times a year), I want a wild night out and all I can think of is that I couldnt do that with a baby.
While my OH has a fulltime job, its not the best paying in the world. We can more then get by on it though. I work part time hours but at casual rate of pay, so I get paid pretty decent for the amount of hours I do. But as its casual, I wont get paid maternity leave. I will get 18 weeks maternity pay from the government, but I dont want to rely on this. If Im not working we would be struggling on just OH income. A lot of things would have to be cut back on. We might even have to move to another house with cheaper rent.
I am sooo clucky at the moment. It comes and goes every few months. At the moment I am so so so broody. Doesn't help that I work in a baby store, and my best friend is also incredibly broody as well, so we sort of egg each other on haha. I know OH and I would be good parents, but there are a few important factors to make us wait, so wait we will. In the meantime, I calm my baby cravings by thinking about buying a house and decorating it. I still cant stop myself from making and buying baby clothes and bedding ect. I have a chest of drawers full of the stuff haha.


----------

